# Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian International Motor Show



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

In another world premiere for the Australian International Motor Show, Volkswagen has announced it will unveil its new Touareg R50 in Sydney next week (11 October). Developed by a team of specialists at Volkswagen Individual GmbH, the Touareg R50 is one of the most powerful SUVs in the world. *Full Story...*


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... ([email protected])*

yummy. more info!!!!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (chisai88)*

Manual tranny?


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (Billsbug)*

Would you really want a manual transmission with a beast of a Motor like that?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (vwnut84)*

YES, a manual tranny in that would be a gift from god.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (71DubBugBug)*
































































Where do I sign when it comes to the U.S.?


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (Wes[email protected])*

Fscking dope, but not in that color.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (Das Pike)*

The colour is nice. It's an actual colour!
VWoA and VWC should really make this body kit an option on the Sport Pkg. Hugely improves upon the look. A real stand-out.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting a ... (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Didn't see this one coming...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (vwnut84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut84* »_Would you really want a manual transmission with a beast of a Motor like that?


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

HOLY SH*T
Im opening a savings account right for this bad boy as we speak...


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

beyond sexy.


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

correct me if i am wrong
308 hp
550 torque


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

We wont get it in the States


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROBORA8V* »_We wont get it in the States

*Reality* ruins many a good thing.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

Please send these over to the States, I want one, for that matter we all want one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mnman (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: (155VERT83)*

Hopefully the reliability of the Touareg has been addressed as well. The reliability and quality ratings for this suv are garbage.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (155VERT83)*

VW is a bunch of **** Teasers.. First the W12 650 GTI and now this and the scirocco!!! Give us some cool cars and maybe you will gain some ground in the US. The farenhiet GTI/Jetta doesn't cut it and the MK V R32 is a big disappointment.. How about a AWD Rabbit with a 2.0 TDI, for under 30k,!!! Yeah right i know, but we can dream. Lets have it, hell a jetta would work.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mnman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mnman* »_The reliability and quality ratings for this suv are garbage.

Not the V10.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Not the V10.

having to cough up 8-9 grand for a replacement transmission would really suck. there are owners on the teg forum that have gone through it.


----------



## Turboprop_Tech (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

whoa, this car is absolutely beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wagon. (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Connie Chung)*

ironically enough i was just talking to one of my roommates just last night about vw making an R for every model and making the toureg the R40, i was only 10 off, not bad.
the hp seems low tho, 308?


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*

you are wrong. Figures are going to be more like 310hp and 553tq. With a genrous increas, I would think a 400+hp and 650+tq MONSTER. I want one too, but it will probably cost as much as the Range Rover Sport. It looks enough like it.


----------



## Blue Turbo (May 11, 2006)

R34 Jetta please.


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

Pure cream


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
having to cough up 8-9 grand for a replacement transmission would really suck. there are owners on the teg forum that have gone through it.

Not the V-10.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Not the V-10.

Is there an echo?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
Is there an echo? 

Just in case he was deaf in one ear.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (wagon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagon.* »_the hp seems low tho, 308?

It's a diesel. Look at the torque number.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Just in case he was deaf in one ear.









sorry, what? your woman was screaming in my ear all night.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
sorry, what? your woman was screaming in my ear all night.

.


----------



## beercan chariot (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... ([email protected])*

oh good lord


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
having to cough up 8-9 grand for a replacement transmission would really suck. there are owners on the teg forum that have gone through it.

Do you have any idea what you're talking about.....or can you not control your spewwing of pointless, inaccurate drivel? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
Do you have any idea what you're talking about.....or can you not control your spewwing of pointless, inaccurate drivel? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

only thing spewing here is you. everyone knows new beetles are for girls and tegs have crap reliability. 

http://autos.nytimes.com/2007/....aspx 


_Modified by foshizzlemynizzle at 1:13 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
only thing spewing here is you. everyone knows new beetles are for girls and tegs have crap reliability. 

..


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
only thing spewing here is you. everyone knows new beetles are for girls and tegs have crap reliability. 

I assume you have first-hand experience with this? I highly doubt it. When the Touareg first came out (2004) they did have some quirks...which were fixed quite quickly. If you bothered to do any reading/research before opening your big mouth you would see that the 2005+ touaregs reliability is far superior to those of the past.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
I assume you have first-hand experience with this? I highly doubt it. When the Touareg first came out (2004) they did have some quirks...which were fixed quite quickly. If you bothered to do any reading/research before opening your big mouth you would see that the 2005+ touaregs reliability is far superior to those of the past.









again: http://autos.nytimes.com/2007/....aspx 
also, i can't post consumer reports here but i can sum it up: teg reliability is crap. 
say "hi" to dealer for me, and the only big mouth here is you.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

Yup...thats concrete evidence you got there! Show me the part where they say the the Touaregs transmission is faulty/prone to failure.
How about actually OWNING a car before you go around badmouthing it? The only thing my Reg has been back to VW for has been oil changes. You can ask your girl about that one....I changed her oil just last night.










_Modified by TighTT at 1:32 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
again: http://autos.nytimes.com/2007/....aspx 
also, i can't post consumer reports here but i can sum it up: teg reliability is crap. 
say "hi" to dealer for me, and the only big mouth here is you.









...


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Do you people act like this in real life, or only on the Internet?


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (mhjett)*

Depends....if someone just starts saying silly things to me I usually respond acordingly....although I would probably leave off the GF jokes. We all drive VW's here (well...most of us).....I dont see why someone would start bashing another persons vehicle....especially without merit.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_Yup...thats concrete evidence you got there! Show me the part where they say the the Touaregs transmission is faulty/prone to failure.
How about actually OWNING a car before you go around badmouthing it? The only thing my Reg has been back to VW for has been oil changes. You can ask your girl about that one....I changed her oil just last night.









_Modified by TighTT at 1:32 PM 10-4-2007_

why don't you show me something that says it is reliable. btw, the ny times is the premiere source of news on the planet. and while your looking say hi to your mom for me.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
why don't you show me something that says it is reliable. btw, the ny times is the premiere source of news on the planet. and while your looking say hi to your mom for me.

....


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... ([email protected])*

zzz...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_zzz...


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

I said hi to my mom....she says hi back.








Lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (TighTT)*

"need more input!"
that thing's crazy. there's no way it'll come manual. you can't get it's cayenne twin manual unless it's a base model v6.


----------



## BOOFWAH (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

http://autos.msn.com/research/...#used


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

For those too lazy to click:
2006 Volkswagen Touareg Expert Rating 8.3 out of 10 User Rating 9.5 out of 10 
2005 Volkswagen Touareg Expert Rating 8.3 out of 10 User Rating 8.6 out of 10 
2004 Volkswagen Touareg Expert Rating 8.3 out of 10 User Rating 8.7 out of 10


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
why don't you show me something that says it is reliable. btw, the ny times is the premiere source of news on the planet. and while your looking say hi to your mom for me.

and that means what?? That their news in the best news??








And, does anyone really read the fine print on the JD Power stats? They are meaningless!!! The only thing that sources such as JD Power and Consumer reports succeed at doing is applying some pressure on auto manufactures because auto manufactures pay people to understand bad press and those people know that most consumers will believe anything they are told (especially if it provides a shiny spinning trophy as proof).
That aside the R50 looks great, wonder if it will make it this far around the world though. Us way out in California are just getting our first VW diesels in May 08 after YEARS with none!!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

foshizzlemynizzle, 
you have absolutely no grounds for insulting someone based on what he drives. 
Also, just because the Beetle is better styled than your GTI, doesnt give you the rite to wine about it on a forum dedicted to completely different car. 
and "everyone knows", have you owned a toureg? and do you believe verything you hear? 
you are just an idiot.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
you are just an idiot. 

before you call anyone an idiot, best look in the mirror son.
funny thing is all you who have attacked my position have had to resort to name calling and lowest common denominator attitudes. only one person here has posted any substantive evidence to refute my claim that teg reliability is not good. only when personally attacked did i attack back. 
you are a major tool as well as an idiot.

http://www.caranddriver.com/co....html 


_Modified by foshizzlemynizzle at 4:50 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

And now back to the R50?????????????


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (cerny420)*

Should have been a R60 and had the v12 Q7 TDI but hey this is a start...nice looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now they just need to take this idea and move it to a golf and make a golf R50 TDI....yum


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (evilpaul)*

Looks clean, has some guts. For a paved road warrior, it's pretty cool. If the objective is to convert anybody using diesels to haul stuff... Dodge still crushes them. Standard Cummins 6cyl 5.9 has 310hp and 610 ft-lb torque, the 6.7 is 310hp and 650 ft-lb torque.
Maybe Banks Performance will make a kit for the new R50 and make it be worthy of an R badging... I'm thinking 500 hp and 1100 ft-lb torque. THAT is a diesel worthy of an R badge.


_Modified by Hydrokool at 11:08 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_only when personally attacked did i attack back.


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_*Just in case he was deaf in one ear.*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_Show me the part where they say the the Touaregs transmission is faulty/prone to failure.

""The 6-speed automatic transmission was developed and is manufactured by Aisin Co., Ltd in Japan."
The same transmission as used in the Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## mnman (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

---------------------------------------------------
For those too lazy to click:
2006 Volkswagen Touareg Expert Rating 8.3 out of 10 User Rating 9.5 out of 10 
2005 Volkswagen Touareg Expert Rating 8.3 out of 10 User Rating 8.6 out of 10 
2004 Volkswagen Touareg Expert Rating 8.3 out of 10 User Rating 8.7 out of 10
---------------------------------------------------

FYI: Expert/User Ratings aren't even close to the same thing as reliability ratings. I rate my Vanagon and Passat very high, but aren't reliable at all.



_Modified by mnman at 9:05 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mnman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mnman* »_I rate my Vanagon and Passat very high, but aren't reliable at all.

Time to get a T-reg!


----------



## mnman (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Not on your life! I'll stick with my 50mpg Passat.




_Modified by mnman at 10:26 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mnman)*

j/k man.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (mnman)*

True, true. But hey, 24MPG issnt all that bad for a truck...especially one pushing serious power (chipped V10).


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_Looks clean, has some guts. For a paved road warrior, it's pretty cool. If the objective is to convert anybody using diesels to haul stuff... Dodge still crushes them. Standard Cummins 6cyl 5.9 has 310hp and 610 ft-lb torque, the 6.7 is 310hp and 650 ft-lb torque.
Maybe Banks Performance will make a kit for the new R50 and make it be worthy of an R badging... I'm thinking 500 hp and 1100 ft-lb torque. THAT is a diesel worthy of an R badge.

_Modified by Hydrokool at 11:08 PM 10-4-2007_

current 6.6 duramax makes 365hp/660lb stock
current 6.4 powerstroke makes 350hp/650lbs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GM_Duramax_engine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F...tions
i'd take a duramax over the other 2, but this matchbox comparo has me thinking http://inlinediesel.com/deathmatch/


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

All of your drama aside... If VW plans to up the power output from its standard levels on the current V10, this will be an awesome powerplant. I don't know if I'd feel comfortable pulling such weight with an awesome looking ride, but atleast you have the comfort level there with that tremendous amount of torque.
Gotta be fun.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_









what are you, the autistic director?
since you don't have the ability to focus on on anything other than childish behavior and can not stay on topic and can only resort to baseless name calling, here is some more PROOF that Tegs need help in the quality dept. 
http://consumerguideauto.howst...2.htm 
Also, if you look at Consumer Reports the teg is rated DEAD LAST of ALL mid-sized sport utilities when it comes to owner satisfaction. Yes, out of 60 vehicles, DEAD LAST. You have no ground to stand on so you resort to childish and baseless antics.


----------



## BOOFWAH (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

Not attacking you, but owners in the Touareg forum are calling them T-regs or Tregs...not Tegs


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

It's wearing a VW badge isn't it? Last I knew they were never exactly considered the most reliable... 
lets all just make like a tree and shut the **** up (about this damn peeing contest you boys seem to be having.)
I'd rather get the v12 setup in the rabbit, but if I wanted to buy a large, new car instead of a starter house out in the country, I'd get an R50.


_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 7:36 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Another VW that won't sell in the U.S. So hopefully they won't even bother bringing it here. Save up VW and give us something worthwhile and true to what Volkswagen was all about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Another VW that won't sell in the U.S. So hopefully they won't even bother bringing it here. Save up VW and give us something worthwhile and true to what Volkswagen was all about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

All this Humming







lets play nice.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I second an earlier motion for a .:R Jetta... but where can I sign up for one of these touaregs? Fuel efficient and uber powerful







can't beat that!


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

Does VW get..... NO
Build a uber SUV for a few or bring cars over like the POLO and design a nice affordable coupe and roadster and sell to the masses.
IDOITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_ lets play nice. 

what's the fun in that?








but seriously though, this thing would probably be pricier than the V10 TDI already is, and as awesome of a vehicle as that is, it just doesn't sell at all here- people still can't stomach 60-74 grand for a VW (See "Phaeton" for an American success story) which is unfortunate because I think they truly are great cars despite supposed reliability concerns (although my MKIV was more reliable than both Audi's in my garage).


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

Yeah, no kidding.
I'm disappointed in this, though. Why are we still trying to sell SUVs as performance vehicles? SUVs are, for most people, much more than they need, use too much gas, pollute a lot more, and are actually not safer on the roads but are much more likely to cause serious injuries and fatalities in collisions.
We do not need to be glorifying the SUV in an age when we need to be cutting back on consumption and being better planetary stewards. Why isn't VW focusing more on playing up smaller, practical vehicles and doing something to turn around the "bigger is better" idiotic mentalities that are causing repeated warnings from scientists that if we do nothing, and keep doing what we're doing now, it may be already too late?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to VW on this one. Spend that time making the Polo sellable in the US and you'll get a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdoug* »_Does VW get..... NO
Build a uber SUV for a few or bring cars over like the POLO and design a nice affordable coupe and roadster and sell to the masses.
IDOITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VW needs to build an S2000...something that completly different then what they have known in the past and keep the price below the r32 priceline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
http://www.caranddriver.com/co....html 

_Modified by foshizzlemynizzle at 4:50 PM 10-4-2007_

Car and Driver? 
They are always a little suspect in their comparos, you don't find it odd that the Touareg they picked was a V6 while several of others had V8s? 
$50,000 couldn't get them a V8?








No, they wanted to test the new 3.6.


----------



## bigwil (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Looks like a great truck, but with the base V6 Teg starting at 49K, I'll probably pass. I'll stick with something cheap like a Range Sport or That Bentley SUV they're talking about.....


----------



## dieselmk1 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... ([email protected])*

want.


----------



## mnman (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdoug* »_Does VW get..... NO
Build a uber SUV for a few or bring cars over like the POLO and design a nice affordable coupe and roadster and sell to the masses.
IDOITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You didn't just call somebody an 'idiot' and then mispell the word, did you? Jesus!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
what are you, the autistic director?
since you don't have the ability to focus on on anything other than childish behavior and can not stay on topic and can only resort to baseless name calling, here is some more PROOF that Tegs need help in the quality dept. 
http://consumerguideauto.howst...2.htm 
Also, if you look at Consumer Reports the teg is rated DEAD LAST of ALL mid-sized sport utilities when it comes to owner satisfaction. Yes, out of 60 vehicles, DEAD LAST. You have no ground to stand on so you resort to childish and baseless antics.


*"By 2006, Touareg's reported problems per 100 vehicles had dropped to 1.5, Ostrander said, adding that in 2007, it was at the industry average of just over one per 100 vehicles. VW also says Touareg's warranty claims decreased 70 percent between model years 2004 and 2006. *


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_what are you, the autistic director?


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_Yeah, no kidding.
I'm disappointed in this, though. Why are we still trying to sell SUVs as performance vehicles? SUVs are, for most people, much more than they need, use too much gas, pollute a lot more, and are actually not safer on the roads but are much more likely to cause serious injuries and fatalities in collisions.
We do not need to be glorifying the SUV in an age when we need to be cutting back on consumption and being better planetary stewards. Why isn't VW focusing more on playing up smaller, practical vehicles and doing something to turn around the "bigger is better" idiotic mentalities that are causing repeated warnings from scientists that if we do nothing, and keep doing what we're doing now, it may be already too late?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to VW on this one. Spend that time making the Polo sellable in the US and you'll get a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me.

Repeted warnings from a group of opinionated scientists. They are not the majority, and science is not an opinion.
I agree with the Polo, but really... All the tree hugging global warming backers plead for Flex fuel and Deisel vehicles... Now they release a performance version of a deisel, and you complain???
Wow. SUV's are a part of life. Deal with it. I hate them too. They are useless (unless you need all wheel drive and ground clearence). They are a status symbol. It will not change.
The problem with the situation is this... The only ones complaining about gas prices, are the ones who cannot afford it.
Gas is cheaper by the gallon than Coke, bottled water, and any other consumable you injest. It is also cheaper than it has ever been accounting for inflation. If we could drill ourselves, and open new refineries, we would end the gas "crisis" that has everyones panties in a bunch. We are not allowed though... Something about Baby seals, and polar bears...
There will come a time when the environmentalist wackos will learn that nothing in this world is perfect. You help to pollute, and make everything just as bad. Think of the transportation costs involved in getting your bottled water to you. The amount of oil used is amazing. However, you still drink it. You still fly on a plane to get accross country. You still buy petrolium based plastics....
Give it up. Unless you get rid of electricity in your home, and your car, and all your store bought goods... 
And as you know, you will never be able to do this, and therefore, are still only hurting the problem. That's right, you are just as bad as the rest of us.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_They are useless (unless you need all wheel drive and ground clearence).

It's pretty obvious u've never run over an 8-foot gator crossing the road b4.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (dieselmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselmk1* »_want.









but won't buy.


----------



## OG KHUSH (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... ([email protected])*

It's looks like a cross between the MKV R32 and B6 R36. I think it's great! Especially the high performance TDI, I can only imagine great performance and decent fuel economy! Too bad the US prob. will never see this or the R36


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Teaser: Touareg Joins R Lineup with Touareg R50, Debuting at Australian Intern ... (OG KHUSH)*

^^Which is a good thing, I think a maximum of 10 people in all of North America would actually buy either car at the prices they'd charge for them. Now if VW only brings over 10 of each, then yeah, it would be a great idea.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_









you are a rude old bitch.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
you are a rude old bitch.

*foshizzlemynizzle
Age	100
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned	GTI 1.8t*


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
*foshizzlemynizzle
Age	100
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned	GTI 1.8t*
















Billsbug
Age	54
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned	'04 NB 'Vert 1.8T ~ APR 
yeah sorry forgot to add chickenhawk as well as rude old bitch.









http://www.urbandictionary.com...nhawk


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
Billsbug
Age	54
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned	'04 NB 'Vert 1.8T ~ APR 
yeah sorry forgot to add chickenhawk as well as rude old bitch.









http://www.urbandictionary.com...nhawk 

Sorry to disappoint:
*Bio
Your Bio is a place for you to give others a feel for who you are. You may include photographs, a description of yourself, and your personal interests.
Bio Preview
Married, 4 children, 24, 13, 11, 8 months.*


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys are acting like you're 5 arguing about the stupidest stuff.
Get over yourselves.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_You guys are acting like you're 5 arguing about the stupidest stuff.
Get over yourselves.

Pinched from your "high brow" web-site *Scuba2001*. I'm to take advice from this man?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Pinched from your "high brow" web-site *Scuba2001*. I'm to take advice from this man?









Sure can. Considering that is not me, but a friend of a friend, Chad... hung over during some halloween event in Texas, you take advice from whoever you want. If it suits your fancy, go right ahead.
And to clear the record, me, doing what I do best:










_Modified by Scuba2001 at 4:42 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

j/k u dude.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Sorry to disappoint:
*Bio
Your Bio is a place for you to give others a feel for who you are. You may include photographs, a description of yourself, and your personal interests.
Bio Preview
Married, 4 children, 24, 13, 11, 8 months.*

otherwise known as camouflage definition 2.
http://www.urbandictionary.com...flage 
known examples john travolta, tom cruise.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
otherwise known as camouflage definition 2.
http://www.urbandictionary.com...flage 
known examples john travolta, tom cruise.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

in b4 le lock.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

ib4tl


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Great kid... Don't get penisy!!!!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_Repeted warnings from a group of opinionated scientists. They are not the majority, and science is not an opinion.

No, science deals in facts. And facts are that scientists are united on the fact that anthropogenic pollution and other anthropogenic factors are indeed causing global warming that is going to be, or may already be, irreversible and will cause disastrous changes to befall society. The debate on whether global warming is real is over as is the debate on whether it's human-caused. The debate is how much of an effect/problem there is.
A scientific "opinion" is not the same as a lay "opinion".

_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_All the tree hugging global warming backers plead for Flex fuel and Deisel vehicles... Now they release a performance version of a deisel, and you complain???

Diesel trucks are not held to anything even approaching the same standards as passenger vehicles. We need more work to be done on cleaner, smaller, more efficient vehicles than this.

_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_Wow. SUV's are a part of life. Deal with it. I hate them too. They are useless (unless you need all wheel drive and ground clearence). They are a status symbol. It will not change.

I can and will express my opinions. Deal with it. This will not change.

_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_The problem with the situation is this... The only ones complaining about gas prices, are the ones who cannot afford it.

Please do not make unfounded baseless assumptions about my finances or anyone else's unless you have firsthand knowledge of the situation. It's just rude and makes you look judgmental.

_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_There will come a time when the environmentalist wackos will learn that nothing in this world is perfect. You help to pollute, and make everything just as bad. ... Give it up. Unless you get rid of electricity in your home, and your car, and all your store bought goods...

So I'm a wacko for having an opinion you don't like? And I'm an idiot for wanting things to change? And by the way I try to minimize my usage and conduct myself in as environmentally friendly and clean a way as I can. I will never be able to change, you say? Thank you, once again, for making unfounded judgments. I've already done a whole hell of a lot more than anyone else in this thread probably has.
The rest of this thread is full of ridiculous crap. I see there's no sample here of anything better.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_We do not need to be glorifying the SUV in an age when we need to be cutting back on consumption...

Buran
Member
Member Since
4-21-2000
6148 posts
Brentwood MO
White 2007 VW 4dr GTI, *all options*


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

That has nothing to do with fossil fuel consumption or pollutants emitted and is not what is being discussed.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_That has nothing to do with fossil fuel consumption or pollutants emitted and is not what is being discussed.

Just lightening things up a bit man.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

I'm not a man.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_I'm not a man.









It's just a figure of speech.


----------

